

Search Bitcoin API available - what can you buy with bitcoin?  - jostmey
http://www.searchbitcoin.com/blog/feed-and-search-api/

======
Egregore
You ask for idea of what can be done with your data, but a description of data
you have will be welcomed, so that we know what can be done with it.

~~~
jostmey
The feed and search functionality is present in the API. Data is accessed
through a URL, and results are return through JSON, though other data formats
will be added.

Furthermore, I am willing to work with people if they have their own ideas.
But there are limitations on what I can do with the data.

~~~
Egregore
I think you should describe, what is in feed, and through what data can you
search.

